# Canner won’t vent a steady stream



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi everyone. I am baffled at this point with my canner. I has a presto that I used about 10 times and all was well. Then out of the blue I couldn’t maintain a steady stream at the vent. I checked everything out several times. There was nothing wrong. I since got an All American and used it for the first time tonight. Same thing is happening. I am not a novice canner. Could it be the BTU on my gas stove are not enough?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Is the water coming to a boil?


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes. Water is boiling. I’m wondering if it just doesn’t get hot enough. Could it be the canner is just too big for the flame that my stove is putting out? It does take a while for water to boil just in general on my stove. I just recently bought this house so the stove is new to me. The presto I bought brand new. So 2 new canners in the past 3 months are having the same issue.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

If either canner has a "jiggler" type weight...
First thing I would do is check that the stand pipe is clean and fully open..
Then I would clean the inside of the pocket in the jiggler...

I have used an old 22 caliber rifle brass bore cleaning brush for this.. 
Well washed with soap and hot water, and it worked good.. 
After cleaning, the jiggler was well washed again..


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes I have done all of those things. They were both brand new out of the box and I’m having this problem. The only thing I can think of is my gas stove isn’t getting hot enough..  I’m lost at this point...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you wanting it to jiggle constantly?


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

No. The vent won’t steam. It just blows air. I need it to steam steady for 10 min before I put the weight on. This is the second new canner I have had in 3 months that won’t vent steam. I’m thinking my stove isn’t getting hot enough


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Research the btu/heat output of the stove's eyes.


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes that’s what I was thinking. I put the canner on my outdoor burner yesterday and after fiddling with it it finally vented a steady stream for 10 min, however it was empty. So I let it cool and went ahead and loaded it with jars and I couldn’t get it to vent again. I called All American company and they said their technician is not working today. So this big company has ONE tech. I said I’ve got 2 bushels of beans sitting here that I’ve got to get canned and your saying your entire company has one tech and he isn’t working today.. she said she could email him but she doubts he will answer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

With the jars in it, it would take much longer to heat up. (I am grasping at straws here. Trying to help.)

I found this:
https://modernsurvivalblog.com/surv...x-troubleshoot-your-pressure-canner-problems/


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you Alice!


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Where in Texas are you located?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Near Austin, out in the country past Bee Cave, but before the Pedernales River.


----------



## christiancop (25 d ago)

In case someone is having this issue and needs a resolution. I called All American and they advised that it is also possible to have too much heat which vaporizes the steam so that it is not visible. On our maiden run mine got up to almost 10 psi and was hissing and blowing forcefully but with little visible steam (without the jiggler on). Will try lowering the flame at the beginning next time and see if that produces a more steady stream with less air being forced from the vent hole.


----------

